# albino woma



## the_brad (Apr 4, 2007)

Just read this months reptile australian mag! besides all the other hot albinos including the lavanda albino (big stand out) they said there has been an albino woma found in WA!!!!
I wounder if who ever has it is mamber of this site? Cant wait to see pics of it!


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont think anyone will be admiting they have that ne time soon.


----------



## Slugga!! (Apr 4, 2007)

agreed, will look good though. all abinos look awesome IMO. will have to wait a few years till the price drops and BAM!, i will have a pair.. he he.


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

no1 is going to admit to having it, to much risk of getting robbed or ever worse, killed for it


----------



## TANN-MANN (Apr 4, 2007)

hornet said:


> no1 is going to admit to having it, to much risk of getting robbed or ever worse, killed for it


 
Its a sad world isn't ...shame it would be amazing to see


----------



## the_brad (Apr 4, 2007)

its scary to think it could come to being killed for somthink, but i guess when you think of its value


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

yup its getting bad, people getting robbed at gunpoint for gtps and other herps being stolen lefvt right and centre


----------



## Aslan (Apr 4, 2007)

How much different to an Albino BHP could it be...? Would be interesting to see...


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

Yea thats true aslan, i would think they would look pretty similar.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2007)

For one, instead of a white head it would be a yellow or orange. I think with the various tones in the colouration of a Womas bands you would be more likely to see lavenders in the bands which would be something spectacular.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 4, 2007)

the_brad said:


> its scary to think it could come to being killed for somthink, but i guess when you think of its value



its kinda sad really, most cars are more expensive than a really expensive snake, and not many people worry about that,...


----------



## the_brad (Apr 4, 2007)

i wounder how many woma morths are out there?
i know of one hatched out this year, didnt live past its first shed but amazing all the same, very reduced pattern, weird (but nice) head coloureration, its bands where very far spaced and scatered like hourse shoe shapes with great colours for a youngen


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> its kinda sad really, most cars are more expensive than a really expensive snake, and not many people worry about that,...



But a car is very difficult to move once stolen. A stolen reptile sold through an already illegal reptile trade would be very easy to move. Essentially they are a cash commodity to thieves.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 4, 2007)

Plus cars are generally pretty difficult to get rid of. You have to pull them apart and sell bits individually can get quite complicated.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, i guess microchipping dosent help if its getting moved around bad circles,...


----------



## pugsly (Apr 4, 2007)

I knew about it, but didn't know it was found in WA

Its not as impressive as the BHP by all reports, no where near it actually, but still be amazing.


----------



## Tom99 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 10 albino GTP's. Anyone gonna kill me? hahaha


----------



## Australis (Apr 4, 2007)

Cant compare snake theft to Car theft, Cars cant breed


----------



## -Peter (Apr 4, 2007)

WA????


----------



## hornet (Apr 4, 2007)

western australia


----------



## Deano (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the albino woma, just joking my big girls pretty light in colour though and getting lighter with every shed……………….


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow Deano,

Very nice where is it from/line

Donk


----------



## pugsly (Apr 4, 2007)

Id imagine it looks quite similar but with red eyes obviously.


----------



## Deano (Apr 4, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Wow Deano,
> 
> Very nice where is it from/line
> 
> Donk




She's from SA...............


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of these snakes? Including the lavender?


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## pugsly (Apr 4, 2007)

Go to Southern Cross for the Lavender pics I think there in there somewhere.

No one has photos of the Albino woma there willing to share anyway, (dont blame them)

As for the rest, well buy the Reptiles Aus mag and you can see them all.


----------



## Luke_G (Apr 4, 2007)

Albino Woma!!!!!! Can't wait to see one!


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 4, 2007)

And let me guess this lucky person who has it is gonna rake in big time.

Probably is someone on this site too.....

Please release at lesat one pic of it, belive there shouldve been one in the article though.


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 4, 2007)

now I do like that one


----------



## Godspeed (Apr 4, 2007)

Deano said:


> I have the albino woma, just joking my big girls pretty light in colour though and getting lighter with every shed……………….


You have got blue colored woma at the behind.:lol:


----------



## Deano (Apr 4, 2007)

Godspeed said:


> You have got blue colored woma at the behind.:lol:



LOL, that's my big male.....................


----------



## zobo (Apr 4, 2007)

I put up a post about 6 months ago in the albino maccie thread I think,saying the same thing; that there was an albino woma in WA, but no one seemed to care then  hahaha but now its in a magazine so must be true
I know someone who knows the person with it and was trying to buy it off him but it fell through, so he better not stuff it up!! LOL


----------



## krusty (Apr 4, 2007)

like they say no picks can not be true....lol


----------



## paul4 (Jun 3, 2007)

zobo said:


> I put up a post about 6 months ago in the albino maccie thread I think,saying the same thing; that there was an albino woma in WA, but no one seemed to care then  hahaha but now its in a magazine so must be true
> I know someone who knows the person with it and was trying to buy it off him but it fell through, so he better not stuff it up!! LOL



What sort of money was the owner asking for it and is it a male or female?
I would really love to see a pic of this animal???


----------



## zobo (Jun 3, 2007)

no idea on price,but I tried to get in on deal but no good ;(
this was about 18 months ago.


----------



## Jason (Jun 4, 2007)

your not the only one paul....lol. i have been trying to source out info on it myself, i have heard from two sources that there is also one in NSW


----------



## paul4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok so i heard from a mate that it is about 4ft long and it is female and is wild caught .
Does anyone here any different then this ?
What is this about the albino woma in nsw also and was this one if it actually exists captive bred?
Look forward to some genuine info


----------



## yommy (Jun 4, 2007)

It would be awesome to see for sure, exciting times ahead within the next 10 years. 
Though you would have to think it would closely resemble the albino BHP from europe or the states, regardless it would be impressive, here's an artist interpetation from overseas


----------



## aspidito (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats no artist impression, thats a photo of the real thing is'nt it stunning! 
Check out his web

http://www.moreliagranites.com/nuyten_reptiles/index.htm


----------



## method (Jun 5, 2007)

eww its heads kinda creepy


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 5, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Thats no artist impression, thats a photo of the real thing is'nt it stunning!
> Check out his web
> 
> http://www.moreliagranites.com/nuyten_reptiles/index.htm




if I had the money and was in the netherland's I would buy one of them.......... that's a lovely looking snake........... how different is that one.......


----------



## sweethips12 (Jun 5, 2007)

yommy said:


> It would be awesome to see for sure, exciting times ahead within the next 10 years.
> Though you would have to think it would closely resemble the albino BHP from europe or the states, regardless it would be impressive, here's an artist interpetation from overseas


 

Im my opinion...the normal one looks much much more prettier!!


----------



## paul4 (Jun 5, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> if I had the money and was in the netherland's I would buy one of them.......... that's a lovely looking snake........... how different is that one.......



From what i here the albino BHP over there after it bred the babies were $100,000 Euro
I dont think anyone is buying one anytime soon at that price.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 5, 2007)

ho... thats dear.. wow.. u know that baby kinda looks like it has a really nude head.. hehe.. looks cute.. i wood call it baldy.. thats wot it reminds me of


----------



## Retic (Jun 5, 2007)

They will sell with no problem, there is much more money floating around in the hobby in Europe and the States.
It is probably one of the best looking albinoes I have seen, right up there with the Boas.


----------



## dragon_tail (Jun 5, 2007)

the albino bhp is awsome on the body! very creepy head, a bit rude is the best i can describe it (without getting an infraction!)


----------



## the_brad (Jun 5, 2007)

zobo said:


> no idea on price,but I tried to get in on deal but no good ;(
> this was about 18 months ago.



are you talking about the albino woma or mac?
if its the woma there should be hets this season! being that it was 18months ago


----------



## krusty (Jun 8, 2007)

if its the woma there should be hets this season! 

they wont be cheap,will be interesting to see what they would cost.


----------



## zobo (Jun 8, 2007)

the_brad said:


> are you talking about the albino woma or mac?
> if its the woma there should be hets this season! being that it was 18months ago



WOMA; the albino I was told about would be 2 this year and in WA.


----------



## paul4 (Jun 8, 2007)

So end result , who has it and if you are reading this and you are the owner of the albino woma and the animal is for sale please email me on [email protected] or call me on 0404493120 to discuss price etc.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 8, 2007)

Be prepared to pay a figure as long as a phone number as this was exactly what I was told they were asking. I was also told it was in poor condition but this is all just third hand imformation and how accurate that is, who knows ? I would also be very interested in the reptile if the owners cared to make contact. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## paul4 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave
I suppose we will all have to wait and see what happens? It is a bit concerning if you are the one who gets to own the animal after paying a hefty sum for it when you here that there is possibly another captive bred animal out there isn't it?


----------



## yommy (Jun 9, 2007)

Let's be honest, if you have the founding animal you wouldn't part with it or it would be so expensive it wouldn't be funny. 
Let's hope the person that has it is switched on with the husbandary and breeding side of things and this gem isn't lost to the world and can offer the possibility of offspring for the fellow herper in the future. Personally i'd love for Dave or yourself paul to aquire possession of this animal because at least in 5-10 we'd be guarrenteed of the possiblitiyof them being available.
Also what about Snake ranch do they have it, they've aquire neverly everything else?
Time will tell.


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 9, 2007)

Has anyone actually seen this animal or have reliable info on it? It doesn't take much for a rumour to start and spread like wildfire. 
The other issue would be the fact that alot of wild caght herps never adjust well enough to captivity to breed. Would be fantastic to see albino womas in the near future but by the sounds of thigs there's still a long way to go.


----------



## yommy (Jun 9, 2007)

true splitmore about the rumours. bUt if you did have it you'd be keeping it a secret i reckon untill you established the line.
It is rumoured to be from WA so being wild caught i don't think breeding it would be an issue if you use Dave and TB success with the 'Boodarie" line last season. 
A pic would be awesome.....


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 9, 2007)

Breeding wild caught northern W.A Pilbara womas seem to take to captivity very well. In fact True Blue reckons all he has to do to get them to start mating is to walk past their cages with his tockly hanging out.

Cheers Dave


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

i just cant see why there is no way they can get a photo out there for every one to see....jmo.


----------



## Splitmore (Jun 9, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Breeding wild caught northern W.A Pilbara womas seem to take to captivity very well. In fact True Blue reckons all he has to do to get them to start mating is to walk past their cages with his tockly hanging out.
> 
> Cheers Dave



I heard any living thing with a pulse runs for cover when they see him coming


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 9, 2007)

The thing is Splitmore Rob doesn't care if it has a pulse or not.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 9, 2007)

Photo's or it didn't happen !! come on you know you want to show off your albino woma !!!


----------



## yommy (Jun 9, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> . In fact True Blue reckons all he has to do to get them to start mating is to walk past their cages with his tockly hanging out.
> 
> Cheers Dave




I reckon you'll have more chance of getting that photo on here then the actual woma pic


----------



## paul4 (Jun 10, 2007)

noone has still answered my question reg if there is actually 2 albino womas or not??
The wild caught female and the so called captive bred juv male...?
Can someone pm me or send me an email with any info?
[email protected]


----------

